# My new Elite Spirit



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Very nice, the wife had a spirit to. They sure are sweet looking bows


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

That's a sweet looking bow. Enjoy!


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats! That is a sleek looking bow!


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats on the new bow! That is one bow I wanted to shoot, but neither dealer had it in stock for me to try.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome bow. Congrats!


----------



## muddypinkboots (Sep 14, 2012)

Love it! Looks fantastic. I am just now deciding after a year that I really like archery, so I'm leaning towards trying out a Spirit because I keep seeing positive reviews like this one


----------



## mahgnillig (Aug 3, 2014)

Love it! The titanium finish with purple parts looks really sharp... how long was the wait for it? I ended up going with a black one as I was too impatient to wait! I'm already racking up pins with it in my AAAP class  

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## xraygirl (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks yall, it shoots like a dream!!




mahgnillig said:


> Love it! The titanium finish with purple parts looks really sharp... how long was the wait for it? I ended up going with a black one as I was too impatient to wait! I'm already racking up pins with it in my AAAP class
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I was told 8-10 weeks.... but it got to the shop in TWO weeks! Totally unexpected! Getting the Axcel sight took about as long as it was supposed to take the bow to arrive.


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice rig, they are sweet bows. We have a 2 week break on 3D since I can't shoot the 2 farthest clubs. So we are tuning my daughters just a bit and getting new arrows sighted in. She is tearing up 3D with hers. Only issue I have had is trying to work out a right BS hit without tearing the bow apart. No yokes to tweak. But even with that the bow shoots amazingly well. But now that I found it I want to fix it, lol. Going to work on it tomorrow. Worse case, I'll let it ride since she is placing 1st or 2nd most weeks. It's not showing as an issue with fletched arrows that's for sure.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I would be interested in your performance specs, IBO speed, actual speed with your draw length and pounds and arrow weight. Thanks


----------



## Khaleesi (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks great! I really like the purple accents! Enjoy!


----------



## Jdez (Jan 16, 2015)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## Hygienehannah (Aug 5, 2012)

Congrats on an awesome bow! I shoot an Elite Spirit too! I am pulling 50 lbs with Gold Tip Ultralight 500 Pros/Velocity Pros and an 80 grain point. The arrows are just a tad over 5 grains/pound and I am getting 275 Fps.


----------



## al.hunter (Feb 10, 2009)

For those who asked about the specs on her Spirit. She is shooting it at 26" DL and roughly 52-55 lb DW with the let off set about in the middle of the range. Her arrows are Carbon express maxima Blue Streak 250 cut to 26" with 100 gr. tips. Roughly around 240 grains. Have not shot it through the chronograph yet. Will try to do that tomorrow when we go to the shop. Elite's website list the speed as #5 – 26”	284-287 fps. I will confirm all numbers at the shop tomorrow.

I have shot this bow and it is a sweet shooting bow for sure.


----------



## xraygirl (Feb 9, 2016)

He shot the bow through the chrono for me yesterday and it is shooting at 230 FPS, pulling 44 pounds and about 74-80% let off, with a 330 grain arrow. I'm about ready for it to be upped poundage wise.  Thanks everyone for the nice compliments on it! It shoots awesome for anyone who is thinking about getting a Spirit!


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Very nice. I "test drove" a Spirit a couple of times and loved it. Smooth as butter.


----------



## dkrez (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice looking setup! Congrats


----------



## Arrcon (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice, great looking bow


----------

